# I got a girlfriend



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

I asked her yesterday if she wants to be my girlfriend. And she said yes. 

Look at my account how long it took me to find someone. 
I even made this

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...g-schedule-1286586/index3.html#post1087932497

but without finding someone, but it helped a lot. Online dating sucked for over 2 or 3 years, no girl liked me. But when I messaged her on a online dating site it actually went easily. My message was just asking if she has green eyes as in the photo. And after that she never made it difficult for me. It is strange that every girl before her was like impossible, but she was easy to like me, although she rejected some guys before me. Maybe if you two fit it becomes easy. But I am very grateful to meet her, because she is even more like I always hoped than all girls I liked before her.

Valete


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

congrats! I got one as well. was pretty easy for us, too.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

This story's funny I met this girl, and she had money. In vast abundance goo-goo gobs, I mean redundance. Her eyes were hazel, her dress was suede, her voice was nasal.
I found her so fly, but for the life of me, I didn't know why.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

The Sorrow said:


> I asked her yesterday if she wants to be my girlfriend. And she said yes.
> 
> Look at my account how long it took me to find someone.
> I even made this
> ...


Did you met her already ?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

:wink2:
Good for you. I hope you're happy together for a long time.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:clap


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I am like 80% happy for you and 20% livid with jealous rage.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There will be some people who seem okay. Others seem bitter.
It's all about practicing conversation with everyone. That way, you get the range of social behaviors to see how people are.

It's just a point of talking to more and more people.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Congratulations, The Sorrow.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

Overdrive said:


> Did you met her already ?


Yes like a hundred times and are holding hands snd hugging...


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

There's hope for everyone <3


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

Overdrive said:


> Did you met her already ?


Yes like a hundred times and are holding hands snd hugging...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

The Sorrow said:


> Yes like a hundred times and are holding hands snd hugging...


Awesome man, congrats


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Traitor. You ought to be executed for counter-revolutionary activities.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

umakemebarf said:


> There's hope for everyone <3


Is that a joke?


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

Twilightforce said:


> Is that a joke?


No. I just meant if you don't give up anyone can find the one for them!


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

umakemebarf said:


> No. I just meant if you don't give up anyone can find the one for them!


OK. So it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

Asylum said:


> Me too, probably. Some people just need to accept it and learn to live with it. So it's not a correct.


Life is long. No one is hopeless unless they choose to be.


----------

